
Computing, Rather Than, Absorbing Novels - J3L2404
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/12/04/computing-rather-than-absorbing-novels/?src=twr
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The article referenced:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1969699>

------
Tycho
surely that title does not make correct use of the comma(s)

